# Pumpkin Supreme



## tweedee (Oct 12, 2004)

1-3/4 cup graham cracker crumbs
1-3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup melted butter
2 (8oz.) pkgs. softened cream cheese
2 eggs, beaten
2 pkgs.(3oz.) instant vanilla pudding
3/4 cup milk
1 cup canned pumpkin
Dash nutmeg and cinnamon
1 (12oz.) cool whip, thawed

Mix graham cracker crumbs and 3/4 cup sugar. Add butter and mix well. Put in 13x9" pan.

Combine remaining sugar, cream cheese, eggs and beat until light and fluffy.   Pour over graham cracker crust.   Bake 20 minutes at 350 degrees.   Let cool.

Combine pudding and milk and beat well.   Add pumpkin and spices and blend until smooth and creamy.   Fold in 1 cup cool whip and spread over cooled cream cheese layer.   Cover with remaining cool whip, chill.


----------

